# Hello HarleyDee



## BeckyLeigh (29 April 2015)

Hi I'm trying to find out a little bit more information on my horse Hello Harley Dee. He is a 16.3hh liver chestnut gelding, he is turning 18 this year but don't know when  would really love to hear any information about him  as all i have is his passport and some stories about him 

thanks


----------



## nikicb (29 April 2015)

I googled his name and came up with this:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?577597-Hello-Harley-Harley-Dee-Trace

 x


----------



## BeckyLeigh (29 April 2015)

Ooo thank you!  x


----------



## skewbald86 (9 June 2015)

Hi beckyleigh, I've sent you a pm!


----------

